# How I built an iPod Connector



## fordgtlover

This post is in response to a few people expressing interest when I previously posted that I had built an iPod connector. 

 This is a draft and I do welcome constructive feedback. I hope this helps someone out there.

*Disclaimer:*
 This is an account of my experience and some instructions on how you might be able to achieve a similar result. I accept no responsibility for anything that you do with these instructions or information. This is not professional advice.

 iPod dock connectors can be found at either:

 Quables
http://www.qables.com/index.php?main...5d7ca6daf26387

 or

 Ridax
http://home.swipnet.se/ridax/connector.htm

*Setup:*
 - an iPod dock connector (internal height 6.5mm (0.256"))
 - a small 3.5mm jack socket (6mm thick)
 - thin wire


*The shell and the Connector:*
 On this particular connector shell, the top is marked with 3 raised bars. The top of the connector is indicated by the cutouts at each of the two top corners.

 It is important to have the connector the correct way up so you don't remove the wrong pins, connect the wrong pins, or attempt to put the connector back together the wrong way. I marked the connector with pencil before I opened and disassembled the connector to ensure that I always knew which the upside of the connector was.

*Step 1:*
 Open the connector. 
 The Type E connector has two snaps at each of the front and rear of the bottom of the shell. Remove the dock connector from the shell. The iPod retention clips can be a bit tricky, but be gentle. Lift and slide the connector out forward rather than straight up if you get stuck. Different connector types open in slightly different ways.

*Step 2:*
 Remove the spare pins. (Optional step)
 The iPod connector pin 1 is at the left of the iPod. That is, your left as you face your iPod if your iPod is in its typical orientation (screen at the top and facing you).

 To enable line-out sound from the iPod you need to use pin 2 for the ground, pin 3 for right channel line-out and pin 4 for left channel line-out. These can be confirmed at the following URL.
http://ipodlinux.org/Dock_Connector

 Read this carefully: If you are going to remove pins. Do not start removing the pins until you are confident that you have the correct orientation and that you are 100% sure which are pins 2, 3 & 4. The pins are relatively easy to lever out, but seem almost impossible to get back in (maybe there's a trick to getting them back in that I don't yet know) - BE WARNED!!!

 You can remove all of the pins except pins 2, 3 & 4. While the pins are vertically staggered, the pin slots are in sequential order (look at the connector in the picture to better understand what I mean).

 I found that by grabbing each of the pins with a small pair of cutters, I was able to lever the pin out. They don't require a tremendous amount of force, but they do need some.

 Take your time and make sure that you remove only the pins you don't need. Measure twice (or thrice), remove once.

 After removing the pins you should have a connector that resembles the one in the next pictures.










*Step 3:*
 Make sure that the connector and the plug socket will both fit in the connector shell and that the shell will close with them both in there.

 Make sure that the connector is the correct way up. I found that by positioning both of the retention clips into the slot and sliding the connector backwards, I was able to put it back together quite easily.






*Step 3a:*
 Modify the shell to allow the jack socket to fit. (optional step)
 I found that the jack socket I used needed to fit all the way to the outlet of the connector shell. Unfortunately, the shell has a recess to allow for a strain relief boot. This recess needed to go. A sharp wood chisel made short work of this small plastic protrusion on either side of the outlet. Just make sure that if you do need to do this, you do both top and bottom of the connector shell. I have circled in red in the photos where this protrusion was.






*Step 4:*
 Solder the wires to the connector pins.
 I used the smallest hook-up wire I could find at my local popular electronics store. As indicated in the pictures, I use black for ground, red for the right channel and white for the left. The colour choice is completely yours. Use whatever takes your fancy – you have to make it fit. 

 The pin ends have a small amount of flexibility, but not much. One of mine snapped at about a 12 degree bend. Tin the wire and the pins and then solder them together. Mine worked well, but watch out for accidental solder bridges (solder connections to another pin or connection). 

 As you can see in the photos, I hot glued mine. That was because I had already snapped one pin about half way along (making the solder job twice as hard). Once I had them soldered, I wanted them to stay where they were. Hot glue - ugly but effective.

*Step 5:*
 Refit the connector into the shell
 You can now put the connector back into the bottom half of the shell. Once again, make sure that the connector is the correct way up. I found that by positioning both of the retention clips into the slot and sliding the connector backwards, I was able to put it back together quite easily.

*Step 6:*
 Fit the jack socket into the shell and figure how to route the wires.
 As you can see in my photo, removing the spare pins (ala step 2) allows you much more room to route the wires. I just moved them around until they fit.

*Step 7:*
 Solder the wires to the jack socket.
 Make sure that you know which pin is which on the socket connections; a DMM helps. To determine which of the socket pins was which I simply plug an unused 3.5mm stereo plug in and test for continuity between the plug and the socket terminals. Remember, on a stereo 3.5mm plug, the tip (furthest from the plug body) is left channel, the ring is right channel and the end nearest the plug body is ground.

 Cut the wires from the pins to a length that will allow some flexibility, but that you don't have excess length that you need to squeeze into the connector shell. 

 Tin the wires, tin the socket terminal connectors and then solder the wires to the correct socket terminals.

 The plug socket I used had terminal that sat a 90 degrees to the surface of the socket body. After soldering the terminals I had to bend them down to sit flat.






*Step 8:*
 Final assembly.
 Fit the connector and the plug socket and get them in their final resting spots with the wires routed as best you can. Fit the other half of the shell. (This can be a bit of fiddling about - but you'll get it).






*Step 9:*
 Test.
 This is the moment of truth. I will not tell you how to do testing; and remember, this project is your responsibility.

*Step 10:*
 Glue the connector shell halves together. (Optional step)
 Once you are happy with the result you can carefully use some strong glue to permanently join the two halves together.

*Step 11:*
 Enjoy.
 I now enjoy line-out quality sound from my iPod mini to my newly constructed CMoy.

 Here is a picture of the connector plugged into my mini and into my new CMoy, which is house is a $0.50 travel soap container.


----------



## lipidicman

Sweet. That looks very nice.


----------



## axiom

I like the way you integrated the jack socket into the connector. Very creative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nicely done


----------



## rickcr42

a nice little photo essay "add-on" article here :

http://www.tonepad.com/photoessay.as...6&sequenceNo=1


----------



## picklgreen

VERY NICE!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What did you use to glue the connector together?


----------



## fordgtlover

Truth is, I haven't glued it yet because I wanted to use it for a while to make sure that it all worked fine, and continued to work fine. I didn't actually expect it to work as well or to be as robust as it has been. Oh well, sometimes DIY just works!!!

 I in tend to glue it today or tomorrow and I will just use super glue (cyanacrolate). I don't expect any particular dramas,but I will post any gotchas I find with glueing.


----------



## cgrums

That's really nice work there! Mind telling me which 3.5mm receptacle you used? Thanks.

 ~cgrums~


----------



## MASantos

I think that placing the photos near the description would be much easier to follow. you can use imageshack.us to upload your photos! Nice tutorial!


----------



## fordgtlover

Thanks for the feedback. 

 I have uploaded the pics to imageshack and included them in the text.

 As for the 3.5mm socket, it was just one that I found at my local electronics store, but part number 161-3504 from mouser look liek it would be quite good one for this purpose. I have been looking for Rapidconn part number RC-035-304, but I've not yet found it - it has a 5mm thick body rather than the 6mm that the current one has.


----------



## barqy

Hi, thanks for the great post, I followed it and managed to successfully make my own connector too.

 I am wondering if anyone knew what the difference between the pin 1 ground and pin 2 'common' ground' as seen here:http://ipodlinux.org/Dock_Connector

 Would it matter if I grounded my wire on pin 1 rather than pin 2 and vice versa?

 thanks!


----------



## westies

Nice work. Tagging this thread for later. I need a new mp3 player and have been considering an iPod, so if I do get one, this thread will be useful


----------



## sheya

Thank you for posting this tutorial. I tried to make a line out cable a few times and was always unsuccessful. I finally got one done tonight. The tiny pins make it very difficult.

 I wound up braiding my own cable, which was easier to work with than the starquad or mogami microphone cable I had tried before. 

 If you decide to give this a try, buy more than one ipod connector when you order them, because it's likely that you'll go through a couple before you get one to work. 

 Thanks again for sharing your experience.
 -Aaron.


----------



## mrarroyo

Should this be made an sticky?


----------



## Ace o' Spades

YEs, there ares so many people who would find this useful.


----------



## hilikus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Should this be made an sticky?_

 

YES! I was looking all over for something like this and I am going to make my own ipod > RCA cable in a few weeks and make a how to post about it here. Should be fun


----------



## rhy

make us one at an affordable price.


----------



## luidge

Bump this for people that might interested. 
 I am certainly one since i will need a good dock connector to test the great IC Cantsleep is building me and other head-fier.
 And although i already have a good Qable LOD it would be usefull to have a female connector to put other type of IC to it like RCA cable and whatnot.
 I will try to build one and let yall know of my results 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Do you guys know where i can find an Ipod Dock Connector for cheaper and faster?


----------



## cruul

Hi Guys,
 I have been lurking here for a while and learned a great deal (yes the wallet has been suffering too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Since been to the forum my PC sound and portables have started to sound amazing. I always thought of compressed audio to be inferior and cannot sound good. Well, I was wrong. Since coming here, I got a Chaintech, a Zhoalu DAC and a PortaPro/KSC75, and couldn't be happier!

 I also want to share my first DIY cable pic.



 Canare cables and Neutrik Profi plugs. It sounds great and has been a lot of fun.
 Thanks guys!
 PS: my first post here.


----------



## fordgtlover

Added Qables link


----------



## griff2

*cruul wrote:*  Quote:


 I also want to share my first DIY cable pic.

 Canare cables and Neutrik Profi plugs. It sounds great and has been a lot of fun. 
 

Which Canare cable did you use? I'm thinking of going the braided silver path, but Canar coax looks tempting.


----------



## griff2

Have decided to go the braided silver cable path, will post pics in the DIY cable gallery.


----------



## aaronylee

I think this topic should be stickied. It's an excellent tutorial and it's a shame that I had to go searching through the forums to find it. Other people would definitely benefit from the information on this thread.


----------



## GAD

Awesome thread - thanks!

 GAD


----------



## fordgtlover

Thanks for the kind words. I have an update on an iPod connector to rca connectors to do shortly.


 cheers


----------



## CAvanessia

I built my first ipod line out using this thread. Thanks!

 I think a tutorial on soldering lots of wires into this connector would be awesome. I was thinking about removing all but the 3 useful pins, soldering the extra pins onto the 3 pins to extend them inside the case, and soldering multiple wires to each pin.


----------



## Satan on a stick

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fordgtlover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the kind words. I have an update on an iPod connector to rca connectors to do shortly.


 cheers_

 

I built one similar to yours using the information you provided, great work. Thank you.


----------



## wgr73

Yeah, this is truly a great thread. It helped me out a bunch! THIS SHOULD BE A STICKY!!!!!!!


----------



## Bones55

I'll be doing a tutorial for making a Zen LOD as soon as i get some free time to sit down for a few hours and crank one out. 

 Provided I can get my camera to take photos as close up as the OP...

 Great tutorial, btw!


----------



## BIG POPPA

COOL THREAD, MUCHO PROPS


----------



## qpoiz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bones55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll be doing a tutorial for making a Zen LOD as soon as i get some free time to sit down for a few hours and crank one out. 

 Provided I can get my camera to take photos as close up as the OP...

 Great tutorial, btw!_

 

PLEASE! Zen's need LOD love too!


----------



## eddiewalker

Wow, I hate soldering 1/8" jacks, and im sure the ipod pins are even worse. Good job on the clean execution.


----------



## radio

I am about to make the lod for my nano 8gb.

 - are there any suppliers of this in canada/us?
 - have any of you added the power/charging capacity to it?

 thanx


----------



## fordgtlover

Does the nano use the standard iPod connector?


----------



## FallenAngel

radio:

 1) Not that I know of, grab some from Ridax, shipping is fairly fast.
 2) I connected firewire power pins to a 12V regulator and I'm using this in my car through a power inverter/transformer combo. I heard that this the Power V- pins may somehow be connected to the ground on the IPod so it might not work with ground channel amps. Have not verified it though.

 fordgtlover: Yes.


----------



## Tridacnid

Does anyone know how to make one for a Zune?


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Thanks for the informative post! I built my first LOD yesterday and I was surprised it went so well and worked on the first try with no problems (except one weak solder point, but an easy fix).

 I had to deal with smaller pins than those docks (I striped a dock from an ipod accessory), so when the mail man delivers my new docks I expect it to go even easier.


 Btw I didn't do the female dock yet.


----------



## Tridacnid

Or how to identify which pin is which?


----------



## Tridacnid

Nobody knows how to figure it out?


----------



## FallenAngel

Search for it buddy.

http://www.ipodlinux.org/Dock_Connector


----------



## wgr73

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tridacnid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nobody knows how to figure it out?_

 

FallenAngel left a great link. If you look at his first picture, at the very top left is pin one. Then right under that, pin two...then up and to the right, pin three...then under that, pin four. See the pattern? You just have to make sure that the LOD is turned the right way...otherwise you will be soldering pins 27-30!!!


----------



## wgr73

You can also see in my signature, my tutorial...its got close-ups of the pins with numbers next to them.


----------



## Tridacnid

The Zune dock connector is different than the iPods, so that is why I was asking. I was just kind of skeptical that the pins would do the same thing, but I am a n00b.


----------



## wgr73

lol, its cool


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tridacnid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Or how to identify which pin is which?_

 

_1 3 5 7 9 11 13 15 17 19 21 23 25 27 29
 2 4 6 8 10 12 14 16 18 20 22 24 26 28 30
_

 That helped me out


----------



## applegd

I plan to build one LOD for my 4G ipod.

 I will buy the ipod dock connectors from Qables(From Europe, Is there any dealer in USA?) and braided sleeving, but my headache is how to shield the cable if I use silver wire+Teflon tube?


----------



## amb

I recommend getting the blank iPod dock connector from Ridax. Even though it's from Sweden, shipping to the US is very fast. No affiliations, just a happy customer here.


----------



## fordgtlover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *applegd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I plan to build one LOD for my 4G ipod.

 I will buy the ipod dock connectors from Qables(From Europe, Is there any dealer in USA?) and braided sleeving, but my headache is how to shield the cable if I use silver wire+Teflon tube?_

 

On such a short run shielding is not really required. None of mine were sheilded and I didn't notic any noise. The ALO ones are not shielded either.


----------



## user18

I'm planning to place an order with Ridax. I was going to get the *T. iPod dock connector plug - ultra thin/black*. Is this the only part I will need from them? I don't really see where the *Female iPod receptacles* or *PCB mounted iPod connectors* comes in to play.


----------



## applegd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fordgtlover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On such a short run shielding is not really required. None of mine were sheilded and I didn't notic any noise. The ALO ones are not shielded either._

 

Thanks! If my Kimber TSS cable does not fit, then I will use 22AWG silver one.

 Just placed the order at Qables........Shipping is USD3.87, not bad.


----------



## warrior05

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *user18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm planning to place an order with Ridax. I was going to get the *T. iPod dock connector plug - ultra thin/black*. Is this the only part I will need from them? I don't really see where the *Female iPod receptacles* or *PCB mounted iPod connectors* comes in to play._

 

The dock connector you mention will work and is all that you need. Keep in mind though, working with those ultra thin connectors is even more tricky since you have so little room to work with. Incorporating strain relief is paramount and the less room you have to work with the more challenging it is to do this. I would recommend you order at least a couple just in case something goes wrong.

 I agree - I can't think of what you would use that female connector for. However, the PCB mounted ones are very handy. I'm working with another Head-Fi'er to create our own docking stations. Though I didn't get the ones from Ridax, having a PCB mounted connector gives us some flexibility in mounting it inside the wood docking station. It also is much easier to experiment wiring it up with various caps (I have a 5 gen iMod) and trying out the USB interface. His station will have a 1/8" jack while mine will have RCA outs. Both will have a USB jack for charging.


----------



## luckypictures

So, I appreciate the DIY, but what is the advantage of this?

 I assume it is to have a true line-out, as opposed to the headphone jack, yes?


----------



## luckypictures

Oh, for those of you that would like to try to make one for the Zune, HERE'S the info you'd need.


----------



## warrior05

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luckypictures* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, I appreciate the DIY, but what is the advantage of this?

 I assume it is to have a true line-out, as opposed to the headphone jack, yes?_

 

Yes, this is the primary reason. Also, for the 5 gen iMods you need it with caps in the signal path.


----------



## jack1960

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warrior05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, this is the primary reason. Also, for the 5 gen iMods you need it with caps in the signal path._

 

Could you elaborate on the caps? I assume that they're wired from signal to ground. What type of caps and what value?


----------



## ridax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warrior05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree - I can't think of what you would use that female connector for. However, the PCB mounted ones are very handy._

 

The female connectors are quite popular, although not as popular as the male versions of course. The female connectors are used by people that want to connect to an iPod ACCESSORY rather than to the iPod itself, or by those brave men (and women) that want to make an extension cable...


----------



## barqy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jack1960* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could you elaborate on the caps? I assume that they're wired from signal to ground. What type of caps and what value?_

 



 i thought the soldering scheme of Caps is similar to resistors?


 ie: solder 1 cap to the L channel, 1 cap to the R channel?
 -no need to ground caps?

 please clarify


----------



## iQEM

what a very useful thread, i'll subscribed just now...thx for sharing...


----------



## warrior05

Yes, you need caps for the L/R channels only. I used Rubycon/Black Gates rated at something like 5 uF. It is a tight fit in the connector but it can be done. Here's a close up pic after I wired mine up:


----------



## AKChastain

This is great, one thing you can do is get a Zu cable on eBay for pretty cheap and start with that, then one end is already done. It worked great for me. thanks for the great thread!


----------



## tomo3014

sweet!!!


----------



## J.D.N

@Warrior: Is that wire you used for your LOD the same size as Canare starquad? Looks like a very tight fit, must have taken some time!


----------



## warrior05

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J.D.N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@Warrior: Is that wire you used for your LOD the same size as Canare starquad? Looks like a very tight fit, must have taken some time!_

 

I've never used Canare starquad so I can't say. If someone wants to post the outside diameter of the Canare, I can post the dimension of the Mogami cable. As regard to the fit, with one layer of heatshrink, the Mogami fit in the hole of the connector's shell quite nicely. The only way I could fit the caps inside I had to break off all of the connector tabs I wasn't using which is all but three.


----------



## fordgtlover

Standard Canare starquad is 6mm OD (L-4E6S), but they also have one that is 4.8mm OD (L-4E5C)

Canare Corp. - Quality Cables and Connectors:


----------



## heyitsmedusty

I'm sorry, I don't understand why you need to solder caps on to it? The original design didn't have them...


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *heyitsmedusty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm sorry, I don't understand why you need to solder caps on to it? The original design didn't have them..._

 

You only need to caps to it if it's an 5.5G IMod (output caps removed).


----------



## iQEM

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warrior05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, you need caps for the L/R channels only. I used Rubycon/Black Gates rated at something like 5 uF. It is a tight fit in the connector but it can be done. Here's a close up pic after I wired mine up:_

 

which pins should i use to make it like yours (with BG caps), warrior05 ? thx...


----------



## iQEM

never mind, i look it before without reverse it...it's definitely pin 3 & 4, right ?


----------



## J.D.N

2 - Ground
 3 - Right
 4 - Left


----------



## J.D.N

Just a quick word of advice. If you are going to be using your connector in a somewhat 'stressful' environment .... like in a car (where i use mine) check it all works and fill the connector housing up with hot glue or silicon. Really helps take the stress off the pins.


----------



## iQEM

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J.D.N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_2 - Ground
 3 - Right
 4 - Left_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J.D.N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just a quick word of advice. If you are going to be using your connector in a somewhat 'stressful' environment .... like in a car (where i use mine) check it all works and fill the connector housing up with hot glue or silicon. Really helps take the stress off the pins._

 

thx mate, your post & tips are very helpfull for me...


----------



## zzodhi

I'm about to build one of these for a new iPod Nano. Will I need to use caps for that? 

 I have a couple adapters right now and I don't think they use caps but the cases are glued shut. They seem to work ok.

Amazon.com: Cables To Go - 35508 - 4ft iPod Dock Connector to 3.5mm Cable (White): Electronics

Amazon.com: Nyko Stereo Link for iPod: Electronics

 TIA!


----------



## iQEM

no, you dont need caps inside...it's just for DIYmod, Gmod or iMod lod cables...if your nano not one of em forget the caps...


----------



## stevenkelby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zzodhi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm about to build one of these for a new iPod Nano. Will I need to use caps for that? _

 

No, just normal wires is all you need.

 Caps in the signal is only for a 5/5.5G imod.


----------



## zzodhi

Thanks Guys. I guess I need to research those three types. I would just build one to give me a pair of stereo cables using nice wire and connectors.

 Aside from the company in Co. any others provide nice looking raw Ipod connectors. I know Ridax has a connector that looks nice like the Apple original.


----------



## J.D.N

Qables.com*»*WHAT'S NEW


----------



## zzodhi

Nice cables. I want to build my own though. Where could I find that cool rubber Y-splitter they use?


----------



## J.D.N

Hows about you spend another five mins on the same website and look at the DIY section? 

 heh.


----------



## zzodhi

Sorry J.D.N.

 I only saw the connector. I figured since they're making ready made cables they wouldn't want to sell proprietary parts. My mistake. I'll go there again.

 Thanks for your patience.


----------



## stevenkelby

Those splitters are plastic not rubber. Get the big size. They are very good to use!


----------



## J.D.N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zzodhi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry J.D.N.

 I only saw the connector. I figured since they're making ready made cables they wouldn't want to sell proprietary parts. My mistake. I'll go there again.

 Thanks for your patience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Ahhh, didnt quite mean to sound like a Pr**k, apologise. 

 Hans is amazing, ask in the comments on the order page and he will send you a wiring dig for the iPod. In a nice word Doc, can print it out nice and big then. (I think i still check 3/4 times every time i make a connector)


----------



## zzodhi

No worries. I'm grateful to everyone here for their help.

 I'm trying to figure out which connector would be best. I like that the thin are shielded. The thicker one is not but has the ability to have the strain relief. 

 What do all of you use?


----------



## J.D.N

I use the thin shielded ones, even in my car which get pulled about. 

 I use Canare Star Quad most of the time. I've found you can get about 1/4" of cable inside the connector with plenty of room to wire it up. Then i use a combination of silicon and superglue to totally fill the connector. (Obviously after i check it works!) And stick it in a vice over night. Seems solid to me.


----------



## intoflatlines

Has anyone here used the standard Apple dock cable instead of the separate standalone dock connector? I can't figure out how to open the casing of the standard Apple cable without breaking it.

 I know that the connectors that you order online are much cheaper than using the Apple cables, but I have an extra one that I really don't need and plus I need to have a LOD made by tomorrow. Thanks for any input!


----------



## zzodhi

Brilliant. I'll do the same recipe for the connector. That should fix things. Have any of you guys tried any high end plugs like Eichmann or WBT?

 Do you guys like Canare Star Quad over say Mogami wire?


----------



## J.D.N

I've never used Mogami, couldn't find it. Canare seems to do a great job. I have experimented with braided, but it was too stiff and not as secure in the connector. 

 I remember reading somewhere you should use the white cables as the ground. Have no idea why.


----------



## zzodhi

I usually use a special wire that I braid although it would be ok at home not such a good idea in the car. Mogami is available at Pacific Radio in Los Angeles. They supply all the recording studios. A ex recording engineer turned me onto it. I haven't listened to it compare to what I use for home gear.

 Just ordered the connectors and splitters only to find he's on vacation until the 8th which is when I have to leave for CES. Something to look forward to when I get back.


----------



## zzodhi

Found the answer. Ignore the post.


----------



## J.D.N

Nothing exciting, i've just been looking into DIY'ing power for my iPod in my car and thought the links i found might be of use to those wanting to do the same. 

How to make a USB Ipod wall charger: parts and tools - Instructables - DIY, How To, tech
USB pinout and signals @ pinouts.ru
How-To: Design your own iPod super dock (Part 2) - Engadget
Apple iPod dock interface pinout and signals @ pinouts.ru


 Have fun, just don't go blaming me if you blow your iPod up. haha!


----------



## Lil' Knight

Sorry for my noob question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 How can I build an LOD-3.5mm interconnect with this tutorial?
 I mean I don't want to use this LOD and another 3.5-3.5 IC.


----------



## fordgtlover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry for my noob question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 How can I build an LOD-3.5mm interconnect with this tutorial?
 I mean I don't want to use this LOD and another 3.5-3.5 IC._

 

You can either get an existing 3.5mm stereo cable and cut one end off and solder onto the appropriate pins, or get some 4 core cable and connect one end to the connector and the other to a 3.5mm plug.

 Check the How to make an interconnect Step by Step With Pics


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fordgtlover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can either get an existing 3.5mm stereo cable and cut one end off and solder onto the appropriate pins, or get some 4 core cable and connect one end to the connector and the other to a 3.5mm plug.

 Check the How to make an interconnect Step by Step With Pics _

 

Yes I know this.
 But what I have trouble is which pins should I solder my cable to ? And .. how ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 my noob


----------



## iQEM

1-2 for ground, 3 for right & 4 for left...you can see it from:
Apple iPod dock interface pinout and signals @ pinouts.ru

 or

Dock Connector - wikiPodLinux

 Goodluck !


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iQEM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1-2 for ground, 3 for right & 4 for left...you can see it from:
Apple iPod dock interface pinout and signals @ pinouts.ru

 or

Dock Connector - wikiPodLinux

 Goodluck ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Yesterday I made my first DIY IC ... that takes me .. nearly 4 hours to finish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm trying to perfect to skill and will try this LOD.


----------



## fordgtlover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes I know this._

 

be more specific with your first questions then.


  Quote:


 But what I have trouble is which pins should I solder my cable to ? And .. how ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 my noob 
 

Everything you needed to know is in this thread or the link I posted.


----------



## Gino

What line out adapter can I use for my iPod Touch? Which iPods share the same connector as the Touch?


----------



## RAQemUP

Has anyone made a iPod LOD that has a female mini jack and a usb mini jack at the sametime? Of course the purpose of this is the ability to charge while listening to music.


----------



## Gino

Sounds like a Pocketdock. Though that has a standard usb port alongside a mini jack.


----------



## zzodhi

A little confused. I just got my connectors in from Qables. On the net there are completing conflicting diagram as to what is pin 1 and which should be used for what. Wiki says pin 27,28,29 are used for LO R/L/G It also says pin 1 is located to the far left when facing the connector with the leads on the bottom. While on the backside that tab with the hole drilled into it is one top.

 The original post say 2/3/4 used with 2=G 3=R 4=L

 If reversed that would mean he's using pin 29=G/ 28=R/ 27=L 

 Another source here shows pin 1 at the opposite side of the connector and different pins used. Apple iPod dock interface pinout and signals @ pinouts.ru

 Would someone be kind enough to clear this up?


----------



## stevenkelby

This thread has pictures showing exactly which pins to use, and it's all true:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/how...nector-212740/

 Don't worry about the numbers, just use the pins shown. Hundreds of people have used the pins from Page 1 and it's worked everytime!


----------



## zzodhi

Thanks. I uploaded a pic for orientation. I just would like to know because I plan on building other cables that will use other pins for their different features.


----------



## ruZZ.il

In no contradiction to stevelkelbys advice at all (it worked for me too, and I still look at that page every time, to be certain  )

 The pinouts.ru page says:
 "If you disassemble the original apple-ipod-dock-connector-cable and look at the connector itself, on the back side, where it is soldered, you can see the number 1 and 30 (e.g. pin 1 and 30). In this description NUMBERING is INVERSED: pin 1 is pin 30 and pin 30 is pin 2, so, don't look at numbers on connector."

 I guess that the original numbering started out of some convenience at the time, but since it was conflicting with the internal numbering, things got switched.. The Dock Connector @ wikiPodLinux page has the correct pinout numbering and a little pic that shows you what side it starts at. But again, like stevenkelby says, just go to How I built an iPod Connector, page 1 and avoid any confusion. (hehe, we're already here.. then.. just page 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## fordgtlover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zzodhi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A little confused. I just got my connectors in from Qables. On the net there are completing conflicting diagram as to what is pin 1 and which should be used for what. Wiki says pin 27,28,29 are used for LO R/L/G It also says pin 1 is located to the far left when facing the connector with the leads on the bottom. While on the backside that tab with the hole drilled into it is one top.

 The original post say 2/3/4 used with 2=G 3=R 4=L

 If reversed that would mean he's using pin 29=G/ 28=R/ 27=L 

 Another source here shows pin 1 at the opposite side of the connector and different pins used. Apple iPod dock interface pinout and signals @ pinouts.ru

 Would someone be kind enough to clear this up?_

 

They are certainly pins 2,3 & 4.

 This is where I got the original pinouts from (I'm sure it has been linked to several time already in this thread - but never enough links to such valuable information)
Apple iPod dock interface pinout and signals @ pinouts.ru


 3 confirmations - it must be true


----------



## J.D.N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RAQemUP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone made a iPod LOD that has a female mini jack and a usb mini jack at the sametime? Of course the purpose of this is the ability to charge while listening to music._

 

I haven't yet, but will be in March some time. See post #88 for all the info you need to build one. 

*About the pins to use*

 The LOD connector has two little ridges in it on one side, so it can only be inserted into the iPod on way round. If you put the connector on a table with the ridges facing down and then count from left to right, you will get the right pins.


----------



## Elluzion

Thanks for the tutorial. Where can I get a cable to make an LOD? what about the Ipod connector. I am looking for a U.S store online... hmmm.

 Thakns!


----------



## mik000000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elluzion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the tutorial. Where can I get a cable to make an LOD? what about the Ipod connector. I am looking for a U.S store online... hmmm.

 Thakns!_

 

iPod/iPhone Dock Connector ordering


----------



## Elluzion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mik000000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_iPod/iPhone Dock Connector ordering_

 

What kind of cable should I ask for?


----------

